# Destin - Crystal Beach 1/15/09



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Went down to the beach this afternoon and see what was going on. Put out 2 lines with some shrimp.









Never did get anything. Did spend some time raking for fleas out to about knee deep. Managed to catch one small flea

about 15'out on the inside edge of the first bar. And some of these things too, some kind of crab.










Put them on the hooks but slung them off on my cast. There were 2 other guys out there too but never did see anyone get anything.


----------



## boogie (Feb 6, 2009)

I believe they call that a mole crab, cousin of the sand flea. We found

a lot of them on the beach in navarre after they did the beach renorishment.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I think sand fleas are actually mole crabs...I think the one in your hand is a male...something like 1 male to every 1000 females is what ive heard...probably wrong but just throwing it out there...too bad no fish..Ive heard they are getting a few down in Navarre.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I caught one of those mutant sand fleas today but let him go. I had it in my hand and it seemed like it had claws!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_You're right Bullminnow, themale sand fleas (mole crabs) do have claws and they will pinch you. Nasty, ugly critters. I was told by a more experienced surf fisher that the males don't make good bait. _


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Catboat Joe (2/15/2009)*_You're right Bullminnow, themale sand fleas (mole crabs) do have claws and they will pinch you. Nasty, ugly critters. I was told by a more experienced surf fisher that the males don't make good bait. _


I've been told the same thing.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, the males have attitudes! lol! Still no Pomps yet down here in Grayton. They'll be here in a week or two.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I was told it is illegal to use the males for bait? Not sure if it's true.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

my reference says our local bait fleas are Puerto Rican Mole Crabs.. male and female look alike..



and the other 'males' are actually a different type.. Webster's Mole Crab..



amazing stuff in these books..


----------

